# Approved hypno's in the U.S.



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Hello Eric,Is there a list of approved IBS Hypnotherapists in the US the same as here in the UK,i.e The Register. Enquiry for a friend.Many thanks Peter


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There is Peter. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Eric,How does this "Palsson Protocol" differ from Mike's approach? Is it more effective since it is in person or can just as much (or more) be gained from Mike's tapes?Thanks!Laura


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

EricMany thanks for your help,have passed it on to the person concerned.Regards P


----------

